# My computer automatically restarts, for no reason



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

For the last two days my computer automatically just restarts on its own, no matter what I am doing, I have ran my spybot, and antivirus, and it still keeps doing the same thing. Does anyone have any idea why this is happening? I have not downloaded anything new, or made any changes in my system.


----------



## grainger666 (Jul 13, 2003)

If you are sure nothing has changed,a heat problem or a failing motherboard flash red for me.Are you confident enough to tear apart your tower for a cleaning?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

what do you mean by failing mother board flash red for me? the inside has been cleaned recently, when I got DSL.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

Lori,
One quick thing to check is to remove the cover and see if the cooling fans are working. Heat buildup will cause your system to reboot suddenly.
Don


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey Lori 1

Do you have animals in your home? One thing that I would do is clean the power supply with compressed air or a vacuum.

good luck


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, Cats, but I have never had this problem before, and have always had at least one cat Anglinfool .and have never had this problem. Oh and yes my cooling fan is working.


----------



## grainger666 (Jul 13, 2003)

What i meant by "flashing red" was the first thing i would think of:computer needs a cleaning or your motherboard is going bad.

This could be a number of things so lets try the easiest first.Go to Trend-Micro ,and do a virus scan.Secondly on to The Cleaner for a trojan scan.

A cleaning may still be in order.Did you use compressed air?For a couple of dollars ,do it again.It is pretty straight forward once your tower is apart(hold can upright and squeeze) LOL.The instruction`s are actually on the can.

Please post back with any and all results.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

grainger666, I just used both of these programs that you posted, and found nothing, no virus's or anything. I play poppit on pogo alot and most of the time, my computer restarts when I am playing pogo, any ideas?


----------



## grainger666 (Jul 13, 2003)

O.K.,restarts while gaming is a different monster again.Most always points to memory,but will say a problem akin to what you are expieriencing can be a number of things,but we will try with the basics.

Did you try the compressed air cleaning again?A can will usually clean about ten to fifteen average systems,so is very inexpensive.

And another.Try logging on pogo under another user name and password.

Lastly ,i read through your previous posts and are you still using 98 ?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I have done all the above. and I have win98 SE I haven't played poppit all day and my computer has been fine. So I am assuming it has something to do with playing poppit, on pogo.


----------



## grainger666 (Jul 13, 2003)

Did you try "poppit" with another user name and password ?

How is your memory(maybe low)?

Log on to pogo with another browser (if i.e. do so with one which isn`t i.e. based ie;mozilla ,opera.) and play for a bit.

If a restart happens ,load the browser (open numerous pages) without logging back-on to pogo.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi grainger well first of all my start up page is pogo, so I cant log in under a different name. How do I check my memory? you said to log into pogo with a different browser, IE is all I have, do I download one of the others? Yesterday, I had no problems with my computer as long as I didn't go to play poppit. I appreciate your help very much, Thank you so much.
Lori


----------



## grainger666 (Jul 13, 2003)

To check your memory rt.click the my computer icon,hit the performance tab ,it will list your ram and % of resources used.Now in the same window,hit the device manager tab and look for any errors or symbols next to a device.

Try OPERA as a second browser(you can have many,but when asked to make opera your default browser,click no)and create a *new user and password* with the opera browser then try "poppit" for the time it takes for the restart.

This may give an error which you can copy exactly and post back.

P.S. could you list your start menu as well.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I checked my system properties,Device manager and there were no errors on any of them. I downloaded Opera and didn't have any problems, with it or pogo. My Startup menu is this:
msnmsgr,Scan Registry,System tray, AVG_CC, Avgserv9 exe,
Go back Polling service, goBack Tray icon, Scheduling Agent.
Kind of sounds like, an IE problem.


----------



## grainger666 (Jul 13, 2003)

Kind of looking that way.Continue playing pogo with opera(or delete it and try another browser),and go to add/remove programs and click i.e.When prompted ,check "repair internet explorer" and then o.k.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

well... I have done all the above, used spybot, defrag, antivirus,and I haven't had any problems for two days with my computer. I'm crossing my fingers everything is back to normal again. Thanks everyone,for your help and ideas.


----------



## mixlover (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lori 1:_
> *For the last two days my computer automatically just restarts on its own, no matter what I am doing, I have ran my spybot, and antivirus, and it still keeps doing the same thing. Does anyone have any idea why this is happening? I have not downloaded anything new, or made any changes in my system. *


That happened to me for the first time yesterday, I do hope that it will be the last too.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you happen to get a blue screen error before it restarted? What were you doing on your computer when it restarted?


----------



## mixlover (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lori 1:_
> *Did you happen to get a blue screen error before it restarted? What were you doing on your computer when it restarted? *


I did not get a blue screen, the screen just went black and it went through the restart mode like it does I were to click on start then restart.

I was downloding at the time and browsing through a forum.

I had been posting PM questions in a forum.

Any ideas?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

The first time mine did this it gave me a blue screen error, I wish I would have written it down,the second and third time it was if I had booted it, then the rest of the time mine just , automaticly restart on its own over and over. Im not haveing the shut down problem now, but unfortunatly this morning my pogo started acting up again, when I thought I had it all fixed. darn. : ( So it looks like maybe were not having the same problem. what I suggest is, you start a new thread post, and have some of the people that know much more than I, These people are really good about fixing computers, there the best, in my eyes. Sorry I couldn't help you with your problem Mixlover.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

My problem now, is when I play pogo, poppit, the chat box on the right side of the screen is also over the ballons on the left side of the window too. anyone have any ideas on that one?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

well that didn't last long. I was playing poppit and my computer booted. for no reason at all.


----------



## mixlover (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lori 1:_
> *The first time mine did this it gave me a blue screen error, I wish I would have written it down,the second and third time it was if I had booted it, then the rest of the time mine just , automaticly restart on its own over and over. Im not haveing the shut down problem now, but unfortunatly this morning my pogo started acting up again, when I thought I had it all fixed. darn. : ( So it looks like maybe were not having the same problem. what I suggest is, you start a new thread post, and have some of the people that know much more than I, These people are really good about fixing computers, there the best, in my eyes. Sorry I couldn't help you with your problem Mixlover. *


No problem, thanks for your help Lori.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I just ran a program on my computer to check my registry, it came up with 66 error, but couldn't fix them because of an error in the registry. Does anyone know of a registy checker I can use to fix the problems?


----------



## grainger666 (Jul 13, 2003)

Registry Mechanic is one i`ve heard about ,*but have never tried.* You seem to be having multiple errors on your system.Do you clean-up your system on a regular basis and by any chance play with any settings ?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Thats the one I tried but, because of an error in my registry won't work. Yes I clean up my system on a weekly basis.


----------



## grainger666 (Jul 13, 2003)

How long has it been since you first starting having problems,and is there anything you recently installed that you don`t mind losing ?


----------

